# Finally Found a P320 Compact



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Just purchased a P320 compact from my local gun shop. Paid $549.99 and received a coupon for two free 15 round magazines ( worth $46 each and a gun bag ). Gotta love Sig and their promotions. Very happy with the P320. Nice trigger with short take-up, crisp break and short re-set. Now my EDC. Was not happy with the holster that came with the P320. It is made to fit the standard size P320 as well as the compact leaving about 3/4 inch more holster length then I needed so I took it to my gunsmith and he cut off 3/4 of an inch from the bottom of the holster. He even beveled the edges to make it look like it did from the factory. Best part he did not charge me a penny. Now its perfect for concealed carry.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice.... i'm holding out for the subcompact model to be released. Love me some Sig's. That's a great deal ya got there.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

Thought you might like to see what she looks like.


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

Is that the "carry" model?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, the compact is the carry model that is out right now... a sub-compact model will also be coming out sometime down the road.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

sigmeister said:


> Just purchased a P320 compact from my local gun shop. Paid $549.99 and received a coupon for two free 15 round magazines ( worth $46 each and a gun bag ). Gotta love Sig and their promotions. Very happy with the P320. Nice trigger with short take-up, crisp break and short re-set. Now my EDC. Was not happy with the holster that came with the P320. It is made to fit the standard size P320 as well as the compact leaving about 3/4 inch more holster length then I needed so I took it to my gunsmith and he cut off 3/4 of an inch from the bottom of the holster. He even beveled the edges to make it look like it did from the factory. Best part he did not charge me a penny. Now its perfect for concealed carry.


Very nice gun my friend. It will serve you well! :mrgreen:


----------



## iwilc2 (Nov 11, 2007)

I got a P320 Full Size in 40 S&W a couple of weeks ago and already have put 500 rounds through it. I think it has one of the best out of the box triggers for a stricker fired gun.IMHO


Len


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I just got my full sized p320 about 2 weeks ago and have about 200 rounds through it I absolutely love this gun, I have read on another forum about someone who had nothing but problems after about 2000 rounds so I am hoping that was an isolated incident, curious how everyone elses is holding up.


----------



## rjinga (Jun 24, 2012)

sigmeister said:


> Thought you might like to see what she looks like.


I'd like to see it without the holster.


----------



## gilesk5673 (Oct 5, 2014)

Mine has an ejecting issue. 11 of 100 failed to eject.


----------



## sigmeister (Oct 12, 2012)

gilesk5673 said:


> Mine has an ejecting issue. 11 of 100 failed to eject.


Sorry to hear that. I have put 800 rounds through mine without a single issue. Usually shoot Federal 115 gr ammo.


----------

